# Firefox 4



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

don't upgrade to it yet.
I've done it, and hate it so far.

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/search?fx=1&q=returning+to+previous+version+of+firefox&os=1&page=4

I'm looking for a way to go back to prior version, and apparently those at the link above, think it's bad also.

Do you think if I do a reboot and get the calendar where I can chose a previous date's good configuration, that I can be back on prior firefox? Or is there another way? I'm on XP Pro op system.


Thanks, Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html 

I found this, so going to give it a try.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Angie:

People either love or hate the new 4.x version of FF. In 4.x, the GUI can be easily changed to look like the older versions fairly easily. Let me know if you (or anyone) needs instructions.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

ANgie
What I did is just use windows to uninstall FF$ and then install 3.6.17. It doesn't erase your profile when it uninstalls. Backup your profile first :


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> ANgie
> What I did is just use windows to uninstall FF$ and then install 3.6.17. It doesn't erase your profile when it uninstalls. Backup your profile first :


You don't need to uninstall. Just run the 3.x install and it will automatically install like normal.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Kari and TNHermit - I'll see about either of these later today.

Due to all the work I've been doing with my Aunt, my brain has finally fried and I'm not too sharp today.

But I may try Kari's fix first, and then if I still think 4 makes things worse and slower, I will go back to 3.whatever. At least I still have that version on my netbook.

I HATE software upgrades. Get something working good and the s/w folks have to change it. Bahhhhhhhh

Angie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Firefox 4 is working fine for me. I say do go for it.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I gave it a test drive in Beta and version 12. Now at 4:0:1.

A little different but with some of the available tools/changes I tweaked it to look similar and it has always worked just fine. Just takes some getting used to as any browser change does.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Firefox 4 was doing fine with Win XP, MB fried. Replaced MB,CPU and Operating System to Win7. Cannot get Firefox or Thunderbird to work. at first they couldnt find profile and now win7 says firefox is already running, but its not. I give up


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Either 4 or my cable provider is driving me nuts. It's hanging much more now than before.
I hope to address it, and try to customize and give it a try. But so far - I don't like it at all.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife always clicks open new sites into a new window now, instead of a tab since they reversed that drop box......

I haven't had any problems with it either, but hope that you work it out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

joseph97297 said:


> My wife always clicks open new sites into a new window now, instead of a tab since they reversed that drop box......


If I'm on the same thought page---you can use "View" and "Toolbars" to move the tabs to the top or to the bottom. I prefer them on the bottom. Just check or uncheck as needed.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I meant when you right click a link to open into a new tab, it used to be the second option after opening in new window, they flipped them and she hasn't gotten it covered yet......

so sometimes I jump on to order a part and there are 10-15 Firefox windows open instead of tabs......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I switched back to IE this morning so the computer would move. Had to put up with spybot telling me about double click everytime I changed pages.

Then at the end - I uninstalled firefox, saved the settings. I will probably re-install tonight. Might see how many other old programs I can uninstall, then run a scandisk.

(programs like old years turbo tax, etc.)

I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

joseph97297 said:


> I meant when you right click a link to open into a new tab, it used to be the second option after opening in new window, they flipped them and she hasn't gotten it covered yet......
> 
> so sometimes I jump on to order a part and there are 10-15 Firefox windows open instead of tabs......


Ah, yes. I had forgotten about that change. However you can change the order of the menu items. See this Q/A for how: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/799805


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll check that link out. Didn't bother me, did it once, saw the new order and never clicked the second one again, but apparently wife is a little less accommodating......


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Got 3.6 back.
Had to delete, save properties.
The when searching firefox the 4.0 comes up, so I had to search firefox 3. and I got the older copy back. This seems good. I'll upgrade when I must, by then the icky factors should be worked through.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FF4 is running fine for me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Glad it is running for others. 
Maybe it would have run better for me, maybe the delays are the internet provider.
But since changing back, I can type and change pages and not just look at it "not responding" and waiting and waiting - worse than dial-up.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I really like the ad blocker plus feature with it for when ads start overloading and locking up my IE. When that happens I switch over to FF4 and get only the page content of the site I'm visiting.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You can download adblock and/or adblock plus on any of the firefox models. I've used it for years. Love it and noscript.


----------

